# HELP MY PIT IS SICK!!!



## TG2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

My pitbulls name is *Chloee* and she's about 1 year and 5 months old...
She's a very good dog, but she's normally extremely hyper...
I took her to my grandads because I was moving and couldn't have animals.

She wasn't even at my grandpas for a whole week, when my grandfather called me and asked if I had given her any worm medicine because she was sick and he was worried about her.

So I went to his house to see her..and she was worse than I expected 
She was always extremely happy to see me, but when I went up to her that day (which was Monday or Tuesday) she didn't look happy at all.
She looked sick, depressed, and like she had lost alot of weight.
I brought her home...and she will not eat anything, We've had to force food down her throat and also force water down her throat!
She's lays around all day. Shes vomited and she had diarreah (Spelling?) the other day and it was just brown water!...I'm so scared as to what is wrong with her, Can anyone give me and advice?

PS I know I should take her to the vet, but as of right now, I don't have the money for that sort of thing....Please help me without critizing me...Thanks


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

It could be Parvo and it's nothing to play around with, the dog should see a vet ASAP!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

is she up to date with her shots?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It could be parvo. You need to keep the dog hydrated, you can give her plain pedialyte. Try making her food super appealing, boil some chicken and rice, soak the kibble in water, mix in goodies like scrambled eggs, whatever your dog loves the most. With severe diarrhea you run a very real risk. Honestly if it has been going on for a few days, she should really see a vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

um..... without being a an a$$ all I can say is go to the vet or risk losing your dog....... Not eating means she is sick beyond your control and need medical help. If you cannot afford to take her some vets will let you surrender the dog and they will provide the medical care then find her a new home. You can also try care credit, it is a credit card you can apply for for vet services.

Also you may want to read the rule of the forum before you start posting, this does not belong in the general discussion forum you need to post stuff like this in the health forum. 

Can mod move this please?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

at 1.5 years old parvo is not likely. It can happen but is extremely uncommon unless the dog has other underlining issues. It is more likely pancreatitis(sp) or a dozen other illnesses but when a dog doesn't eat you have a small window of time before the dog gets too weak to survive an illness.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> It could be parvo. You need to keep the dog hydrated, you can give her plain pedialyte. Try making her food super appealing, boil some chicken and rice, soak the kibble in water, mix in goodies like scrambled eggs, whatever your dog loves the most. With severe diarrhea you run a very real risk. Honestly if it has been going on for a few days, she should really see a vet.





performanceknls said:


> um..... without being a an a$$ all I can say is go to the vet or risk losing your dog....... Not eating means she is sick beyond your control and need medical help. If you cannot afford to take her some vets will let you surrender the dog and they will provide the medical care then find her a new home. You can also try care credit, it is a credit card you can apply for for vet services.
> 
> Also you may want to read the rule of the forum before you start posting, this does not belong in the general discussion forum you need to post stuff like this in the health forum.
> 
> Can mod move this please?


I just want to reitterate what has been said. Not drinking and not eating is serious. A dog can go longer without eating, but not drinking is a real serious problem. No one is trying to be harsh but you need to seek medical attention right away. good luck keep us posted


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

moved to health and nutrition. good call performance.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

COULD BE A MILLION THINGS. go see a vet!
i know poeple on here have a lot of knowledge, but if he's that sick you dont have time to be on the internet asking people "what it could be". it could be a million things with e symptoms you described. GO SEE A VET


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

performanceknls said:


> at 1.5 years old parvo is not likely. It can happen but is extremely uncommon unless the dog has other underlining issues. It is more likely pancreatitis(sp) or a dozen other illnesses but when a dog doesn't eat you have a small window of time before the dog gets too weak to survive an illness.


performance I've heard of a dog getting Parvo at 4 yrs old so it can happen, the reason I said that the dog was moved to a new location and got sick... leads me to believe it could be parvo on the yard, my two pups came down with it at 1 yr or over, it can happen 

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I agree ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> performance I've heard of a dog getting Parvo at 4 yrs old so it can happen, the reason I said that the dog was moved to a new location and got sick... leads me to believe it could be parvo on the yard, my two pups came down with it at 1 yr or over, it can happen
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I agree ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


:goodpost: It's a nasty virus and it can live for a long time.. .Does someone know the exact lifespan??


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Parvo...??*
what is the life span of the parvo virus? after contraction, how long does the animal usually live? is it possible for an animal to live a normal life after treatment?

On fomites (non animate objects) the life span is said to have no range, particularly if it is in the soil. The best way to rid the area of it is do wash down with bleach mixture (1 part bleach to 5 parts water).

If an animal contracts parvo they will die within in 24-48 hours. It is hard to do the treatment yourself at home but it can be done.
You would need pedialyte, water, Nutri-Cal Cat Dog Supplement, a colostrum mixture and straws. 1 cup of pedialyte with an inch strip each of the Nutri-Cal and Colostrum. Mix this well and keep it lukewarm. Every 2 hours force as much as possible in to the animal using the straw. Ussually will be two to five straw fulls.
Keep water and soft food avaible at all times. When the animal starts to drink or eat on it's own it is getting better. Keep offering the pedialyte mixture till the animal is no longer dhydrated. This process is 24 hours a day for as long as it takes.
If you cannot dedicate to doing this a vet will treat the animal or animals.

Afterwards the animals can live a normal happy long life if cared for and loved.
Source(s):
My source is experance and trial and error. 
My family rasied boxers and we had a very bad parvo infection. after a while using the above methods we would save whole litters of puppies.

*I don't really trust Yahoo answers but this is what I could come up with *


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogs are exposed to parvo all the time and do not get it because the tidier in their system stays up. older dogs can get it but it is very unlikely since most dogs tidier stays high for life with vaccination. Going to the pet store or a park can expose dogs to parvo and just because they are exposed does not mean they will get it.

So I agree it is possible but the poop will have that death smell and blood will follow. Most vets test for parvo anyway if it is suspected.

I just had a dog in feb get a mild case of parvo. It was a fully vaccinated 7 month old dog. I do not want to go into details but her mothers antibodies counter acted all the vaccines she got from 6-14 weeks old. A rare case but it made me do research since I own a business and have 14 other dogs.


----------

